# Proportions (horse size / rider size)



## arizonahoney (13 December 2010)

If you're looking at a horse and rider in profile, how do you tell if they're well matched in size? 

I'm probably explaining this badly, but where on the horse's side do you expect the rider's foot to be - and how about the rider's upper body?

Feel free to post photos of over-horsed and under-horsed (heightwise) horse and rider combinations!


----------



## Degan (13 December 2010)

To me I am a little underhorsed proportion wise with Pagan because im so tall (ridiculously long legs) however not underhorsed weight wise (well I think he manages my weight fine ) 



















Sorry bit of an overload!


----------



## Abbeygale (13 December 2010)

I don't think you can necessarily use where the riders leg is on the horse to say if they are over horse / underhorsed.  I think there is a lot more to it, such as the horses build etc.  

For example I wouldn't say Degan was underhorse, as although her feet are a little under her horses belly when they are in the stirrups, as she is so slim, and he is quite well built, the proportions don't look out. 

I have a 14.3 pure arab, and am about 5'10"







Again my feet are a little below his belly line - but I don't think I look overly out of proportion, as I have a slim build.  Granted I do ride him shorter than I do my mare: 







My mare is 15.2hh welsh D x - and is big in the barrel. 

I think my body may look a little tall on my arab - but not overly so.  I think a lot of it is down to personal feel.  I am happy riding smaller horses, and have a good sense of balance so that I can stay with them.  however, I know a lot of people don't feel happy on the littlies, and need to have bigger horses to feel comfortable on them.


ETA - Whatever I am riding I do usually aim to have my feet level with their belly line (mainly dressage rider here!!) but for me that's more about making sure that I have something to keep my legs on to keep my balance.


----------



## arizonahoney (13 December 2010)

Just trying to work out if at 5' and slim build I would look ridiculous on a 13.2hh. I have been used to riding a 15hh cob, so it's a bit different to have less upfront...

(PS: entirely different horse to the tail on one side one in my other post)


----------



## emm0r (13 December 2010)

I am 5ft5 and here I am on a 17.2






a 16.1






a 15hh






and a 13.1


----------



## **Vanner** (13 December 2010)

I think it is down to personal preference.  Prior to getting my boy i was used to riding 17hh + hunters and when I first got him I was worried I had underhorsed myself although others said otherwise.  Now I don't feel underhorsed - is what I am used to


----------



## Jesstickle (13 December 2010)

I am a midget (or at least have very short legs so look over horsed on anything over 15hh but I feel alright on big horses so I go with it.

15 hh







15.3







15.3 again







oh and about 13.3 for reference (I am too fat so no need to point it out) I am about 5'2 so you won't be big on a 13.2 unless it is particularly fine!







and definitely over horsed at 16.3 ish


----------



## TheEquineOak (13 December 2010)

I am seriously overhorsed

This is me on our 17.3hh


----------



## Twizzel (13 December 2010)

I'm short too (5'3")... and ride anything from 13.2hh to 17.2hh at the moment. 

13.2..






15.1... I look tiny here but was riding short for hunting so that might be why.






17.2...






I think it's more down to the build of the horse along with how it behaves when ridden as to whether you're over or underhorsed, I feel comfortable on all 3 of the horses above even though proportionally I might look over/underhorsed


----------



## sarahann1 (13 December 2010)

If I knew how to post pics I'd put up a pic of me on my fav wee pony who is 13.2hh, I'm 5'10  He could carry me with no bother at all, but then we did get a few funny looks along the way, especially if I was with a rider who was shorter on a much bigger horse, lol!


----------



## dibbin (13 December 2010)

I really don't think you'll look daft on a 13.2, tbh. I'm 5'8" and can ride a 14.1 without looking like I'm squishing it 

On my boy (who is 15.1), if I let my legs hang they're about the same level as his elbows, maybe just below; with stirrups they're level with his belly.


----------



## Jesstickle (13 December 2010)

Another of me on a 13.2. You def won't be too big!


----------



## tallyho! (13 December 2010)

I think you you just "know" when you yourself or someone else is over/under horsed. It also takes into account whether control is an issue not just physical proportions.

As long as you're under 8st it's fine...


----------



## Starbucks (13 December 2010)

Think I look a bit over horses on Badger..  Im 57 and hes only 16.3 but he has a very large/deep body witch I think makes me look a bit little.


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (13 December 2010)

Im 5.9/10 and own a 15.1hh 
http://s762.photobucket.com/albums/xx270/beckii123_2010/?action=view&current=LOLk.jpg

And i re schooled a little 12.2hh http://s762.photobucket.com/albums/xx270/beckii123_2010/?action=view&current=Checkendon3.jpgwelshy


----------



## sam4321 (13 December 2010)

Starbucks - ONLY 16.3!! im 5'7 too and feel like a pea on a mountain when i ride anything over 16hh!!


----------



## Starbucks (13 December 2010)

Suppose its just what you get used to  I had another big horse before him so I feel a bit weird on smaller horses now!  On the pics though I think it looks like either Im about 53 or hes about 17.2!


----------



## only_me (13 December 2010)

It depends on the build of the horse as well tbh. My friend has a sports cob (lighter than a LW cob, and looks like a overgrown pony type) and he is 15.2 - I feel fine on him.
I tried a 16h fine tb when looking for a horse - I felt too big as all my "weight" is in thighs and I like to have some horse in front of me 


I am 5f7 (on a good day) 

Me on a 14.2






Me on a 16.2






Me on a 17h


----------



## steph91 (13 December 2010)

I think you have to take into account, horses build as well. Sometimes i feel a bit big on my 15hh cob mare, but then i remember she used to have a fat man owner so i then feel a lot better about it. 
But in reality people should ride the height of horse they feel comfortable with, whether you look to big or small on the horse, it's about feeling safe.


----------



## bigboyrocky (13 December 2010)

im just under 5'8 and this is me on my 16.3 
(excuse the looking down, ducking under the tree!)


----------



## LucyLily (13 December 2010)

I think it totally depends on what you are doing with the horse and their build.
I am a well built 5'7 and I occasionally ride a 13.1/2 NF who rides like a little tank, and I dont look overly bad on her. 
However I own a [now injured] 17.1 ISH who I dont look bad on either!!


----------



## Llewellyn (13 December 2010)

I looked over horsed on everything I ride. (unless about 12hh)

17.1hh definitely over-horsed size wise but we had an understanding. 






Still look a bit over-horsed on 14.2hh worse if he stands up straight. 






Over manned, Just to prove how small I actually am. 5 foot nothing.


----------



## tallyho! (14 December 2010)

Llewelyn... Pea on a mountain!!! LOL!!! 

However, you are clearly demonstrating that size is not everything!!


----------



## Toffee44 (14 December 2010)

Im 5ft 6 ride and own a 14.1hh

bareback I look OK






under saddle I look under horsed and v top heavy


----------



## grinners88 (13 January 2011)

Yeah this is quite interestig guys , cos im 5'7 and ive bought a 14.1hh black arab who is onyl about 2 and a half heading towards 3 and i want to break him in next year but i desperately dont want to look under horsed especially as atm i have a 16.1 hh dutch warmblood ! I weigh about9 / 9 1/2 stone  what does everyone think ?


----------



## monkeybum13 (13 January 2011)

I'm 5'4 and ride a 16.3.
She always looks smaller under saddle.

In gp saddle 








And in my dressage saddle











I think she looks fairly small in the red


----------



## pixiebee (13 January 2011)

im 5ft and my horse 17hh!


----------



## pixiebee (13 January 2011)

another pic






and a 14.1






and the 17hh can be a complete g*t!!!


----------



## KVH (13 January 2011)

I'm 5'2 and I have a 14.2hh, and have just sold a 17hh who I looked rediculously over horsed on!! 

ETA: I am currently looking for a new one, who will be between 15-16hh! Nothing that big again!


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (13 January 2011)

grinners88- Your situation sounds quite similar to mine, I'm 5'7 and weigh a little more than you, and went from a 16.1hh DWB to a 14.3hh arab

16.1hh






14.3hh






Yes I look a little taller on my arab, but I feel just as happy on him as I did my DWB.  Your arab will have some more filling out to do, so at your height and weight I think you'll be fine.


----------



## welsh_monster (13 January 2011)

I'm 5ft 4, my mare is 14.1hh, I used to worry about being to big for her until I met a lady out hacking a little welsh a last year. He couldn't have been any bigger than 11hh, she had to be at least 5ft 10, about 10/11 stone minimum. He was quite happy carrying her. 

She joined onto the back of my ride for a bit (I was working at the time) all the horses towering over this little pony, but he overtook us all when we cantered including the 16.1hh tb x I was riding! I was amazed!!!


----------



## Sanolly (13 January 2011)

This is me on my 13.1hh welshie











And my 14hh cob











Think I am slightly underhorsed here though...


----------



## Sanolly (13 January 2011)

On a side note - Degan I LOVE Pagan he's gorgeous!


----------



## myfatpony (13 January 2011)

i dont think size really matters, its just weight. im 5ft7 and only have a 13.2hh fell pony. with him being stocky he can carry my weight ( im 10 stone) no bother. jumps and everything with me. i have quite long legs but with him being stocky it kinda makes up for it. 
i would put a photo up but i dont know how haha


----------



## redcascade (13 January 2011)

I'm 5'6
On 11.2





On 13.3





16.2- looking like a pea on a drum





And Red, 17hh, looking a little better than on the 16.2





To me it all depends on the horse's width and depth of their chest and also whether your height is in your calves, thighs or torso. I have short legs and a long body although I'm quite long in my thigh, put it this way, the black chaps I'm wearing in some of the pics are Xsmall


----------



## littleme (13 January 2011)

I am 5ft and feel i can ride 13.2-15.2 probably best, any bigger and my foot finishes just below the saddle :S Do ride smaller and bigger though just not sure how successfully!


----------



## AndySpooner (14 January 2011)

I think that there is a definite trend towards people wanting bigger horses, particularly dressage folk looking for big movement.

Personally I am 5 10 13 stone and am comfortable on my 15 2 quarter horse, she carries me effortlessly as you would expect with this breed of horse.

I think that for people who do a lot of hacking out, especially in fairly remote areas, like where I live. You should ride a horse you can comfortablely mount from the ground, if necessary. I ve seen lots of folk get off a tall horse and be really stuck looking for a wall or something to get back on.

Getting on and off at loads of gates makes you appreciate a shorter horse.


----------



## marinitagsd (14 January 2011)

I'm 5'4", this is me on Pheeb 16.2TB and Emma 16hd ISH


----------



## zoon (14 January 2011)

I'm 5'3 (and 4 months pregnant in this pic, don't normally have such a round belly!) and here I am on my 16.2.  Pea on a drum, but he is a gent.  My yearling should make 15.2-16hh and my rising 3 year old is about 13hh now, but still bum high.  The 3 year old is a project to sell on in a few years after he has done his companion duties, but i'll happily back him and bring him on (despite being a little heavier than I used to be after having a baby!)


----------



## _Rach_ (14 January 2011)

im 5'7 ish 

here me on a 15.2











And now on Twizzy who is 16.3 nearly 17h












I think I look the the same on both, millie (15.2) was chunky and Twizzy is more like a drain pipe.....


----------



## grinners88 (19 January 2011)

Thanks ruth for showing me a couple of pics its reassuring to see other people same sort of size weight going to same sort of size horses yeahh hopefully he will have a couple of inches to grow upwards and outwards yet ! Thanks


----------



## jodie1084 (19 January 2011)

hi

I used to think that I looked silly on my 14hh welsh cob being 5ft 10" but i can safely say that she carries me fine! When i went to look at her she was listed at 14.3hh and since i was moving down from a 16hh horse see was always going to seem small but when i got home and sticked her she was only 14hh!!

Me looking slightly tall on her







and below my tall 7 year old looking rather small on her


----------



## arizonahoney (31 January 2011)

Me on my 13.2hh!


----------



## catkin (31 January 2011)

More a question of whether you FEEL under- or over-horsed. Can you ride effectively? Is the horse going sweetly? - then your relative heights are of less importance........

Look at pictures of the Spanish Riding School - the riders don't look underhorsed yet their legs are quite often below the belly line.

With smaller horses/ponies the length of saddle is often the deciding factor as they have shorter backs.


----------



## charlie76 (31 January 2011)

This is me on Meeka- he is almost 18hh:






me on bronson- he is 16hh:






me on sharola- 15.2hh






and me on emily- 14.2hh


----------



## Fiorano (31 January 2011)

I'm 5'2" ish. Me on Chester, 16.1 not looking too bad but definately overhorsed.







On Woody, 15hh







And Lily, 14.2


----------

